
Inability to switch off? A Time to Tune Out - FluidDjango
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/03/opinion/cohen-a-time-to-tune-out.html?ref=technology
======
PaddyCorry
Great article, thanks.

Kudos to Volkswagen for enforcing the blackberry 'opening hours'. (And here's
hoping more companies start to ban internal email!)

